# Went great until i went for my medical...



## eric123 (23 Nov 2006)

Well I went today to my recruitnig centre for my aptitude test, medical exam and interview. Arrived at 9, did the exam, scored very well on it, went for my interview, was told I did great and every is looking good, went for my medical and everythign went great until I mentioned asthma and my application came to a screeching hault. I was diaganosed with asthma when I was a baby, veyr minor, but was perscribed a puffer to take 2 years ago, astham didnt bother me so I stoppe taking it, and havent had any asthma problems in a year, but that doesn't seem to matter. I was told by my medial officer it is unlikely I will get in, and I have to get some forms filed out by the doctor and it will go infront of a medical review board in ottawa. I'm hoping I get in, but things aren't looking good so far. Any one else here in the CF with asthma?


----------



## aesop081 (23 Nov 2006)

SEARCH............FUNCTION...............


----------



## eric123 (23 Nov 2006)

I've done that already, but if someone happeneds to be reading this who was in the army and who had asthma it would be nice to hear there story.


----------



## aesop081 (23 Nov 2006)

eric123 said:
			
		

> I've done that already, but if someone happeneds to be reading this who was in the army and who had asthma it would be nice to hear there story.



Realy...i just did that and got 4 pages of the same stuff you just asked......


----------



## navymich (23 Nov 2006)

You couldn't have searched very well then, because my first hit was this: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/47863.0.html which has ALL kinds of other links in it.  Read through all of them and if there is still something specific that you need to ask, you should be talking to your family doctor or the medical staff at CFRC.


----------



## eric123 (23 Nov 2006)

I never said I didn't find anything


----------



## navymich (23 Nov 2006)

eric123 said:
			
		

> I never said I didn't find anything



Then USE what you found!


----------



## eric123 (23 Nov 2006)

When did I say I wasn't, how about you stop wasting your fucking time posting unless you can asnwer the fucking question at the top of my page. I know how to use a fucking search function. So either shut the fuck up or get on topic. I jsut wanted to talk with people who have shared the same problem as me, not read posts from a prick like you.


----------



## eric123 (23 Nov 2006)

Lock this topic to, ignorant fucking pricks who think there king shit have to come in here and ruin it.


----------



## NavComm (23 Nov 2006)

holy cursing batman! can you say _banned_?  :-X


----------



## eric123 (23 Nov 2006)

I can and bye. No need to waste my time here, when people treat you liek shit because they think you can't use the search fuction. I've read every single asthma thread on this site figuring out things to do about it. I jsut wanted to have a conversation with people who have had the same story and people treat me like shit. So fucking ban me, it isn't worth being here anyways.


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (23 Nov 2006)

you proabbly don't wanna join the forces wiht that attitude


----------



## eric123 (23 Nov 2006)

You should probably shut the fuck up


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (23 Nov 2006)

IBTL


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (23 Nov 2006)

Talk pretty tough on the internet eh?


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Nov 2006)

wow. Banned? 





			
				Future Unknown said:
			
		

> you proabbly don't wanna join the forces wiht that attitude


+1 on that


----------



## Samsquanch (23 Nov 2006)

Make like Micheal Jackson and beat it. +1 on banning the guy. Out you go.


----------



## spud (23 Nov 2006)

eric123 said:
			
		

> You should probably shut the frig up



Dude, 

Don't search on asthma...search on "anger management"    :threat:

Relax...have a Kit Kat 


potato


----------



## aesop081 (23 Nov 2006)

Troops.....

I suspect hes Just another guy who feels it is an injustice that he has been denied entry in the CF.  We know how those threads go....

Lets end the dogpile right now


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (23 Nov 2006)

Locked..................and I think I will leave it up for a while before I bin it so some can read the kind of stuff that is usually gone before one can see it.

Just in case one may wonder why we sometimes have short fuses. :-[


----------

